# Identify the year of the engine



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what year engine I have in my Maxima. I had a replacement long block installed by a dealer years ago in my 1989 max - 3.0L SOHC. I've run into problems with replacement parts (timing belt - teeth pattern, etc) and without knowing the year, I,m stuck. The number on the engine block is VG30R904334X. I asked a local Nissan dealer, but they were of no help.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

can you get the VIN off the block if it was a used engine?
It will start with JN1HJxxxxxxxxxxxx

we can't really say much off the serial number since Nissan didn't release that data to consumers (as far as I know anyway), but if you can get me a VIN I can hunt down the year for you.


Also, what shape are the injector plugs on it. are they square (rectangle) or are the corners rounded?

They switched to the rounded corners sometime in 1990, but on a replacement engine that still may not help any. they could have used your old injectors or the whole thing could be a hodgepodge of new/older parts.


----------

